# H110i GT LED Farbe anpassen



## Phorics (21. Januar 2016)

Bei meiner Wasserkühlung wird der USB Adapter nicht erkannt. Kann also nicht die Farbe meiner H110i GT ändern :/.. Hab den USB sowohl an einem USB Port am Gehäuse dran gemacht, als auch am Mainboard selbst....  Was kann man denn da am besten machen LG


----------



## nWo-Wolfpac (21. Januar 2016)

*AW: Deutsche Telefonnummer?*

Am besten erstellst du dafür ein eigenes Thema im Corsair Unterforum, weil es sich bei diesem Thread ja um was ganz anderes geht 

Edit : Vieleicht kann ich dir ja auch helfen, du musst das USB Kabel das von der Pumpe kommt in einen USB Port AUF dem Mainboard stecken.


----------



## Bluebeard (22. Januar 2016)

Hi Phorics,

lade dir bitte die aktuelle Version von Corsair Link von unserer Webseite herunter und installiere diese.

Welches Kabel nutzt du und an welchem Anschluss des Mainboards (Modell?) hast du den Kühler angeschlossen?

Grüße


----------

